# 20Inch Clownknife



## Uno




----------



## bob351

love that tank... awesome ck


----------



## lorteti hr

holy crap....how do you clean that tank?what is that yellow fish and that fish on the bottom(not cat)?
I love that predatory tank....







cool mate...


----------



## Uno

is a look at how some of it is done.


----------



## lorteti hr

great man...thanks for sharing....







that clown knife is awesome...I bought one 3 weeks ago,now hi is around 15cm long,still a baby...and hi only wants to eat that food for cat fishes...
should I try with some meat...?


----------



## Uno

ya,i would recommend smelt and talapia,mines love it. to get mines to eat pellets i stuff the pellets into the meat


----------



## lorteti hr

ok thanks mate...I will try that...


----------



## lorteti hr

this is my knife fish....sorry for bumping in your post man...


----------



## Uno

no problem bro i love to c other fish. ur clownknife looks nice man!What r the dimensions of ur tank,it look big.


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks mate.....aquarium is 120x55x50(cm)I have oscar and knife inside...


----------



## His Majesty

thats a gorgeous clown knife uno







thanks for sharing.


----------



## MFNRyan

Man UNO you got some huge tanks!! Big fish! Wow, I wish I could get a set up like this


----------



## bob351

Nice video and quite the water change









Do you have a light or basking spot for the turtles?


----------



## Uno

Thanks man! Ya,i am a true fan of the water change, it is n my humble opinion one of the healthiest things u can do for ur fish.

its a rock platform for them to retreat from the water but no light,but there is some from the windows.


----------



## bob351

I agree keeps params in check and also gets the hormones and other sh*t out of the water that are detrimental to growth and overall health... Im quite jealous of this setup. I would stock pretty much the same but asians instead of silvers and a few leopoldi rays









Can they bask or does it not get hot enough in the sun? The natural light is great for UVB but they still need a heat source, what kind of turtles map's or res's?


----------



## Uno

man to tell u the truth,im not really sure, my aunt ask me did i want them for my 2 boyz 
so i said f--k it and here they r,but i was told they r called painted turtles.


----------



## lorteti hr

hey man I want to see clown knife feeding time....and it has to be hand feeding....


----------



## CyberGenetics

monster


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

I am really impressed with all of your set ups,lovin all your killers!!!


----------



## Uno

thanks!


----------

